# Yellow bass



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishinganimal and I went white bass fishing today and I caught a yellow bass that weighed 1.10 pounds and is just a hair over 12" long. I checked the lake record and it is .19 pounds and 7.25" long.
It was a typical yellow bass fight, it hit the lure then came sliding in and I could just barley tell I had a fish on. 
That is how they usually do, a one hit wonder.
To be sure it was a yellow bass I compared the 2nd and 3rd anal fin and they are the same length, that along with it's yellow stomach and small size are the things that make them different from a white bass.
It is the biggest I have seen in any body of water.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats! So what now? Can you get it certified for a record? or is it too late?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a common yellow monster. Looks like a record for sure Loy, but would it be as sweet as that big cat bragging rights?


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Get it weighed on some certified scales Loy, all the paperwork is on the TPWD site for submitting for a water body record.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I would like my name to go in the books for catching a record,......almost anything but a yellow bass, LOL!
Just kidding around, record fish are cool and it makes the fishing game a little more fun to have something to shoot for.
I am not going to bother with getting it weighed on certified scales, just too much hassle for a yellow bass.
Besides, me and several other fishermen I have talked to wonder about these big yellow bass. 
Are they hybrids, a cross with white bass and a yellow bass? It would take a DNA test to be for sure I bet.


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, thats huge! I've never seen a yellow bass that big or fat


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Loy, did you check for a tongue patch?
Dad caught one last weekend that looked like a hybrid white-yellow bass if there is such a thing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had forgot that no tooth patch is also one of the distinguishing traits, so I went and checked it just then, no tooth patch.
I wonder if they do cross with white bass what the tongue would be like? Would it have none, half?
Only the shadow knows!
And where is that dude when you need him anyway?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a great yellow bass for sure....would be nice to see it as a Livingston record. IMO, its a good thing for the lake to have better records posted and the current one really sucks.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

In the past two weeks I have caught two, what I thought was a yellow, but since they were between 9-10" I was thinking they were hybrids. Yellow bellies with broken bottom lines??


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a monster yellow bass, Loy. I agree that you should certify it for a record.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Boatless Potlicker said:


> In the past two weeks I have caught two, what I thought was a yellow, but since they were between 9-10" I was thinking they were hybrids. Yellow bellies with broken bottom lines??


One way to find out is to file for a record. The good biologists at TP&W will answer your question.

It is very easy to file for a record, especially a lake record as opposed to a State record....not only will you get an answer to your question, but you may also help improve the image of our home lake in the process. It's easy, and a good thing to do, IMO.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

What a great guide he had by the way.... LOL Maybe we have a new class of fish we will call the them Lobrids. Maybe they will multiply and that would add to the diversity of the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

FA, I thought for a while I was going to get schooled by you, like I did when I went with megafish to catch specs!
FA was hammering the big sows, and I had yet to boat a good one when the yellow bass hit, man was I disappointed. 
He was a good guide indeed and I eventually started catching my share.
Mike knows the river well there and he picked up the pattern that paid off for us. Thanks again Mike!
BTW, the yellow bass has been filleted, and will hit the grease tonight. 
They are very tasty fish, just usually not big enough to bother with.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch SS I think you should have tried to go for the water body record. Those yellowbass are really a fish alot of people don't know about, my friend caught one fishing with me one time, and he had never heard about them. He thought he had caught a strange looking whitebass, till I told him what it was.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking back on it, yeah I should have. Meadowlark is right about upgrading the Livingston records, many are way to small, and if I had known it was easy to do I might have pursued it.
As it was I was really tired from fishing yesterday and had a trip planned for this morning, plus I would much rather have my name in the book for a striper, catfish, white bass, etc..
Maybe this will encourage others to pursue a record Livingston yellow bass, as I have heard of several folks who have caught big ones this year.
The time is still right to beat that record, the biggest ones are always caught during the spawn, the rest of the year they are usually less than 7".
But still, I have my eyes set on getting that 30"plus striper in the lake that Sunbeam tells us is not there, lol.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, that 30 inch striper is there. I have heard too many tales of broken lines, shredded pet spoons and six foot wide swirls near boats to discount it's existence.
Just have not seen it yet. Just as the spring comes every year so does my eternal optimism. 
I am sure one of our esteemed striper chasers will ambush one some morning off Pine Island. Maybe catch it unaware as it leaves an all nighter with it's buddies Big Foot, Yeti and Nessie.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Darn Loy, I wish you would have submitted it. Both the yellow bass and the gou water body records need to be increased. The blue cat and the striper body records will be tough.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Me, Pet Spoon and Kelsey are going with the Slinger within the next week. I'm gettin the paperwork ready for the lucky one who catches the 3 oz yellow bass and de-thrones Bobby Ingram Jr. Who has certified scales that I can call? It also says that I have 30-days from the weigh date to get my scale certified.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

About 8 or 9 years ago a buddy of mine was fishing with me up in Bedias creek and caught a yellow bass just over 13 inches. Both my dad and I told him it was the biggest we had ever seen and he should take it and get it weighed for a possible record. He thought we were pulling his leg and told us to just take it and clean it with the other fish we caught. That night I looked up the state record and at the time the record yellow bass was 13 1/4 inches and 1.25 lbs. I took it to some certified scales and it weighed in at 1.15 lbs, a full belly short of a record at the time. Even after I told my buddy, he still thought I was pulling his leg.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey y'all I looked in my Samuel Eddy's book of the freshwater fishes and found the original range of the yellow bass to be from S. Minnesota to Ohio to the Mississippi valley and that it obtains a length of 18", wow! That is ahonking yellow bass!
The one I caught with Fishinganimal was the biggest I have seen, but have heard of several others catching them about that size, not often, just during the spawning run.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They don't have anything on Texas....the state record yellow bass came from the Sabine River and went 3.46 pounds and was 17.5 inches in length. I'd venture a guess that most folks have not caught a white bass that large. Also, the state record for a white/yellow cross is 4.75 pounds and 19 inches. 

The Livingston record is pitiful and embarassing...and hopefully someone will file a respectable yellow for the lake water body record.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

With the interest generated here hopefully the record fall this week end!


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is the pic of the one I caught last month









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I tried to generate some interest in this exact thing back in December knowing this might happen.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317182


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a huge yellow bass!!

There's no shame in holding a record for a yellow bass, especially one that's big enough to be eating size! If you don't want the record I'll take it. :rotfl:


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm on it :work:


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, that cold front messed things up again. Hopefully it will get better, but I did not get a bite this evening on jigs.


----------

